# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  курсы джава с этого сайта от test75- кто-то пробовал?

## rlb

Добрый день, на этом форуме в другой ветке пердлагают курсы джава и т.д.-
Обучу программированию Джаве и/или С++ и/или С (от test75)
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1453163&page=2

Напишите кто прошел?

Буду благодарен за отзывы и любую информацию ...

----------


## Сфера

Я пошла на эти курсы. Занимаюсь третью неделю, очень довольна. Преподавателя зовут Сергей. У него, как я поняла, большой опыт программирования. Объясняет подробно и поэтапно, от простого к сложному. Задает домашние задания разных уровней, попроще, чтобы набить руку и посложнее, чтобы подумать над нюансами. К выполнению заданий строг, все проверяет, дает советы по улучшению кода и т.д. Как человек приятный, нет страха у него что-то спросить, на все вопросы отвечает, вопросы приветствует. Уже со второго занятия учил пользоваться и ориентироваться в документации (это первое знакомство с ней).
Я чисто случайно наткнулась на эти курсы, но очень довольна, что нашла их. Мне есть с чем сравнивать, (с достаточно популярными и дорогими в нашем городе курсами), и немного жалею, что не узнала о нем раньше.

----------


## Masyaka2010

напишите контакты, мы ему в личку писали никто не ответил!можно в личку? заранее спасибо

----------


## F0x

Присоединяюсь, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Piacere

Когда я обращалась, он ответил сразу - как повезет, там есть предупреждение, что реакция на ответ - несколько дней.
Я обучением довольна. Видно, что система продумана и дает результат. Работу нашла легко. Да у нас все в группе нашли работу.
Правда группа была маленькая - 4 человека,но я так поняла,там все такие маленькие группы. 
Сергей посоветовал несколько фирм, но эти фирмы всем известны, кто в теме. Советы по собеседованию даются за небольшую доп. оплату. 

Интервьюэры (в 2-х фирмах я собеседовалась) сказали, что мои знания  хорошие "по сравнением с тем, что приходит сейчас".
Сейчас многие кто пытаются пройти интервью, вобщем,  им надо доучиваться насколько я поняла.
Зарплату поставили сразу джуновскую, как ставят людям с опытом около года. Чем выше знания, тем выше начальная з-плата.

А и удобно то, что преподавание "близко к дому" - есть филиалы в любом месте.  :smileflag:

----------


## Nickolas

Занимаюсь у Сергея уже полгода. Для меня это не первые курсы. Есть с чем сравнивать.
Небольшое отступление. Когда начинал осваивать профессию думал изучу быстро эклипс или IDEA и все! Я программист. Но не тут то было. Это  целая специальность и не зря ее изучают 5 лет в институте. Никакие ускоренные курсы не помогут изучить джаву для нулевого. Такого как я. Я прошел и занятия с персональным преподавателем (С) и ходил на ускоренные курсы (они больше подходят для тех кто программирует нормально на др. языках и захотел изучить джаву) и сам читал и занимался в онлайне... Когда я стал заниматься у Сергея, появилась система в получении знаний и практическое использование полученных знаний.
Сначала мне курс показался слишком разжеванным (тем более что самый базис я кое-как уже знал, но Сергей все равно открыл мне глаза на многие вещи, которые мне никто до этого не рассказывал и в книгах я не читал). 
Д\з интерестные. Во-первых мы пишем по мере нарастания опыта реальное приложения, постепенно усовершенствуя его и добавляя новую функциональность. А это очень интерестно когда даже на начальном этапе можешь применить свои знания на реальной задаче а не на какой-нибудь отвлеченной, абстрактной... Задания не самые простые но в худшем случае погуглив можно решить. Чем еще примечательны д\з Сергея, это тем что в гугле вы не найдете готового решения.. надо поискать почитать и подумать как применить в своей задаче. Это хорошо воспитывает в нас программеров а не копипастеров )).  Если хотите действительно научиться джаве и при этом только по наслышке знаете о программировании (базис: операторы условия, циклы, массивы), то вам к Сергею! Он не обещает научить вас джаве за пару месяцев, но менее чем за год вы будете на достойном уровне! Главное не сдаваться, вовремя делать д\з и не стесняться попросить помощи в непонятных вопросах!
Всем удачи и приятных занятий! 
ЗюЫю Я реально ученик. Если есть вопросы пишите в личку, т.к. на форуме редко бываю.. (учу джаву)

----------


## test75

> напишите контакты, мы ему в личку писали никто не ответил!можно в личку? заранее спасибо


 От вас письма в личке у меня нет. 
Возможно вы меня с кем-то перепутали или умышленно сказали неправду. 
Надеюсь на первое  :smileflag: 

Мне не известны случаи, когда я не отвечал на письма, по крайней мере пока что.

----------


## test75

> Присоединяюсь, заранее спасибо.


 Вам я ответил в марте, но ответа от вас не было.

----------


## Masyaka2010

напишите мне в личку, тоже интересует

----------


## rlb

Если честно, то я (создатель этого топика)  уже занимаюсь в другом месте... Отчасти из-за недостатка информации о этих курсах в свое время, отчасти по другим причинам...
Но все равно хочется что-бы в этой теме были более развернутые ответы...
--Насколько я понял формат курсов следующий : (поправьте если что не так понял...)
а) Теория- В определенное время, Совместно просматривается видео-лекция - на вопросы во время видео-лекции  соответственно никто не отвечает... 
б) Практика - домашние задания, которые преподаватель проверяет по e-mail и по e-mail вносит поправки
в) В процессе курсов пишется приложение в рамках Java core + Swing
г) Курс длится 12 месяцев за это время рассматривается опять-же Java core + Swing + ...

----------


## test75

> Если честно, то я (создатель этого топика)  уже занимаюсь в другом месте... Отчасти из-за недостатка информации о этих курсах в свое время, отчасти по другим причинам...
> Но все равно хочется что-бы в этой теме были более развернутые ответы...


 
а зачем вам, если вы уже учитесь? смысл тратить время?




> --Насколько я понял формат курсов следующий : (поправьте если что не так понял...)
> а) Теория- В определенное время, Совместно просматривается видео-лекция - на вопросы во время видео-лекции  соответственно никто не отвечает... 
> б) Практика - домашние задания, которые преподаватель проверяет по e-mail и по e-mail вносит поправки
> в) В процессе курсов пишется приложение в рамках Java core + Swing
> г) Курс длится 12 месяцев за это время рассматривается опять-же Java core + Swing + ...


 Не совсем так. Все оптимальнее по сравнению с описанным вариантом. Детали я даю в личку, по причинам:
1. т.к. они постепенно меняются.
2. отслеживать темы у меня нет времени. Прием только в ЛС.

----------


## test75

> напишите мне в личку, тоже интересует


 Это кому предлагается? автору темы или нам?

В моей теме в 1-м посте написано: писать в ЛС.  Это означает ,что нами предлагается вариант писать НАМ в ЛС, а не наоборот.
Между вашими постами здесь 2 месяца. У вас было время почитать нашу тему.
Программирование подразумевает внимание,педантичность, даже иногда скурпулезность. 
Никто не будет платить зарплату от 1000у.е. для старта (это в Одессе, в Киеве больше) за "просто так" невнимательным сотрудникам.

----------


## rlb

> а зачем вам, если вы уже учитесь? смысл тратить время?


 Страдаю перфекционизмом  :smileflag:  Когда-то неправильно понял посыл из транзактного анализа?(или какой-то другой психо...) старайтесь всегда завершать начатые дела  :smileflag: 




> Не совсем так. Все оптимальнее по сравнению с описанным вариантом. Детали я даю в личку, по причинам:
> 1. т.к. они постепенно меняются.
> 2. отслеживать темы у меня нет времени. Прием только в ЛС.


 Мы в личке с вами общались - вы мне ответили по смыслу как-то так(дословно не буду т.к. помоему противоречит правилам форума ) "Java EE - потом когда-нибудь будет курс после Java core" Либо вы загружены - либо краткость сестра таланта... Если-бы на тот момент я знал, что у вас есть возможность вливаться в группы на разных этапах (т.к. Java ООП  и т.д. я выучил самостоятельно) - может и влился бы в последние месяцы... А может детальных и продвинутых, знаний Swinga не хватило -бы что-бы влиться или еще чего... В общем - не судьба...

----------


## nadia_s

Занимаюсь на этих курсах уже полгода. Очень довольна. Прогресс большой. Сергей объясняет очень понятно, на все вопросы отвечает. Система домашних заданий отличная - каждый пункт разбирается в индивидуальном порядке. Большой плюс занятий в том, что они проводятся удалённо - вам не нужно тратить время на дорогу и т д. Лекции не скучные, может только в начале. И то, потом оказывается, что самые простые вещи нуждались в более детальном понимании. Всем рекомендую данные курсы - особенно тем, кто хочет стартануть в области программирования и джавы. Желаю удачи всем начинающим разработчикам. Если у кого-то есть вопросы, можете задать в лс.

----------


## ЦПОН2

Скоро заканчивается курс. 
Изложение доступное, уверенное. Человек знает свое дело, чувствуется опыт и сильная методическая школа. 
Сергей сразу разруливает  подводные камни, баги, типичные ошибки
-чтобы самостоятельно долбить эти камни, понадобилось бы уйма времени.

Сергей дает по максимуму простым и доступным языком. Важно, что есть выбор 
по  оплате и времени занятий, это реально очень важно с учетом того где и как мы живем!!!

Ну а остальное зависит уже от того, кто хочет выучить джаву кор.
Поэтому было бы достойным ответить на его достойную работу и труд.

----------


## a-res

to test75  - Сергей, а много ли ваших студентов  после окончания курса устроились на поприще джава-разработки? Я понимаю, что у каждого своя хеппи стори, но интересует в целом процент выхлопа  :smileflag: 
Хватает ли  даваемого вами Java-core для того чтобы претендовать на позицию джуна ?

----------


## test75

> to test75  - Сергей, а много ли ваших студентов  после окончания курса устроились на поприще джава-разработки? Я понимаю, что у каждого своя хеппи стори, но интересует в целом процент выхлопа 
> Хватает ли  даваемого вами Java-core для того чтобы претендовать на позицию джуна ?


 Коэффициент выхода с первых групп и частных курсов свыше 60%. Сейчас около 80%. Из  5-ти человек до конца доходили примерно 3 человека, сейчас 4. Устроились все закончившие. С 2х закончивших групп примерно начинавших по 5 человек до конца дошли 7 человек. С 1й группы и ранние с частных уроков устроились все, со второй группы (начавшей осенью) устроились 2, остальные - в процессе финальной стадии, думаю устроятся, как только найдут возможность не сжигая мосты уйти в отпуск на своей работе. Они не первые и не последние.

    Над отзывами я сейчас подумываю. Виртуальные отзывы генерить не хочется. А с реальными там проблема в том, что они устраиваются на работу не как закончившие курсы, а как люди с некоторым опытом, и расскрывать инфу о том. что они закончили учебный курс практически перед трудоустройством несколько проблематично-неблагодарно перед хэдхантерами. Там же надо отзывы давать с реальных старых аккаунтов, а с нового аккаунта с 0 сообщениями давать отзыв - как будто в расчете на идиотов - не хочется, т.к. сами будем выглядеть как идиоты. Да и в клиентах не хочется иметь тех, кто по своему айкью способен верить отзывам с нулевых аккаунтов, что в форумах, что в соц.сетях. Ну например, люди , начавшие весной 2013-го (1-я группа) устроились в марте-мае, и пока не хочется рисковать отношением коллег.

Отсутствие отзывов меня пока не сильно смущает, т.к. люди идут по знакомству от тех, кто закончил. и я пока занят достаточно. 
Но резервный вариант такой - через пару лет, если будет надо, когда люди отработают и их срок обучения никого волновать не будет , то  можно будет и отзывы по-собирать.

2. На Джуна и устраиваются. Но есть варианты не минимально-предлагаемой зарплаты, например вместо  минимально предлагаемой джуну 1000 долл, есть устройства на начальные 1200у.е. (в Одессе.)

----------


## имофеич

та какой там выхлоп? пустые разговоры только

----------


## Masyaka2010

а сколько у вас  человек в группе занимается и можно ваши контактные данные в личку, чтобы можно было связаться, интересуют курсы по джава?)сколько общалась с начинающими джава программистами, то тыс дол нигде на дают, а какие-то фирмы столько младшим спецам платят, если не секрет?да и барьеры проходные очень высоки((

----------


## Nikles

> а какие-то фирмы столько младшим спецам платят, если не секрет?


 Никакие фирмы не платят столько джунам без опыта, но test75 непрозрачно намекает, что его выпускники "устраиваются на работу не как закончившие курсы, а как люди с некоторым опытом" (с) == с фейковым опытом.  Что есть не очень правильно, мягко говоря...

----------


## имофеич

> Коэффициент выхода с первых групп и частных курсов свыше 60%. Сейчас около 80%. Из  5-ти человек до конца доходили примерно 3 человека, сейчас 4. Устроились все закончившие. С 2х закончивших групп примерно начинавших по 5 человек до конца дошли 7 человек. С 1й группы и ранние с частных уроков устроились все, со второй группы (начавшей осенью) устроились 2, остальные - в процессе финальной стадии, думаю устроятся, как только найдут возможность не сжигая мосты уйти в отпуск на своей работе. Они не первые и не последние.
> 
>     Над отзывами я сейчас подумываю. Виртуальные отзывы генерить не хочется. А с реальными там проблема в том, что они устраиваются на работу не как закончившие курсы, а как люди с некоторым опытом, и расскрывать инфу о том. что они закончили учебный курс практически перед трудоустройством несколько проблематично-неблагодарно перед хэдхантерами. Там же надо отзывы давать с реальных старых аккаунтов, а с нового аккаунта с 0 сообщениями давать отзыв - как будто в расчете на идиотов - не хочется, т.к. сами будем выглядеть как идиоты. Да и в клиентах не хочется иметь тех, кто по своему айкью способен верить отзывам с нулевых аккаунтов, что в форумах, что в соц.сетях. Ну например, люди , начавшие весной 2013-го (1-я группа) устроились в марте-мае, и пока не хочется рисковать отношением коллег.
> 
> Отсутствие отзывов меня пока не сильно смущает, т.к. люди идут по знакомству от тех, кто закончил. и я пока занят достаточно. 
> Но резервный вариант такой - через пару лет, если будет надо, когда люди отработают и их срок обучения никого волновать не будет , то  можно будет и отзывы по-собирать.
> 
> 2. На Джуна и устраиваются. Но есть варианты не минимально-предлагаемой зарплаты, например вместо  минимально предлагаемой джуну 1000 долл, есть устройства на начальные 1200у.е. (в Одессе.)


 Та не мучайтесь  вы так: 1) генерить виртуальные отзывы для людей которых вы не хотите брать в ученики - это лишнее)))
2) если люди идут по знакомству, то зачем вы на форуме создали тему?
3) а вашей теме этой сколько уже лет? а сколько там "up" и зачем, ведь у вас людей от знакомых хватает?
4) на курсы когда приглашают указывают контакты, как минимум.
5 - 25) сократил, много букв получилось

----------


## lana11

Добрый день! Не получилось написать Серегею в личку, она переполнена. Заинтересовал набор в группу, которую Вы анонсировали в своей теме ( от 07.01) Набор продолжается? Можно Ваш контактный тлф. для связи, чтобы узнать ответы на интересующие вопросы? СПАСИБО!

----------


## F0x

Интересует свободные места в группе или ближайший вариант?

----------


## SerGUN9

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Подскажите насчет курсов, как проходят, сколько стоят, сколько идут, занятий в неделю или часов? Благодарю. Ваша личка переполнена.

----------


## test75

Личка почищена. Можно писать.
Всем интересующимся письма разослал.

Спасибо.

----------


## rotet

Здравствуйте, а можете и меня проинформировать насчет курса, заранее благодарен.

----------


## test75

в ЛС ответил

----------


## Нютика

> Здравствуйте, Сергей! Подскажите насчет курсов, как проходят, сколько стоят, сколько идут, занятий в неделю или часов? Благодарю. Ваша личка переполнена.


 Меня тоже интересует эта информация. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masyaka2010

напишите стоимость курса, сколько раз в неделю в ЛС

----------


## имофеич

Вы название темы читали? А отзывов сколько видели?

----------


## odissey777

Добрый день! Я сейчас занимаюсь на этих курсах! Пришёл на курсы нулём, через две недели понял как стал рости после каждого выполненного домашнего задания! Препод, Сергей, вообще профессионал! Человек с большой буквы! Вся программа четко спланирована и очень логична. Начиная с того, что даже график занятий подстраивается пока не будет найден достаточный компромисс. Сам материал излагается в заранее подготовленной обдуманной форме, что очень облегчает его понимание! И обалдеть как приятно, когда ты через пару уроков понимаешь, что то чему научился совсем недавно, можно и нужно с легкостью применять в новом материале ! А главное, каждое новое занятие - это не слепое продвижение в тёмном туннеле, а наоборот, всё чему ты учишься ты сразу улавливаешь ЗАЧЕМ ОНОи чётко видишь ЦЕЛЬ! Лично для меня - это Важно!. 
Вообщем, лично я доволен! Профессионал препод, который без короны и не на космическом, а на доступном языке, может рассказать и научить -  НУ ЭТО ДАЛЕКО НЕ КАЖДОМУ ДАНО!
Если решили заниматься - я рекомендую попробовать, уверен понравится!

----------


## Anty

Занимаюсь сейчас на этих курсах. Подойдет всем кто даже не слышал о программировании, обучение начинается с азов на понятном языке. Сергей хороший преподаватель и  плюс то что он действительно работает программистом. Радует то что не изучаем просто какую то общую информацию, а пишем реальную программу. Рекомендую.

----------


## F0x

Какая-то мутная контора, отзывы от людей с малым количеством сообщений, все как по шаблону написаны. Что-то здесь не так.

----------


## Emkill

Всем привет.Занимаюсь на этих курсах,очень доволен системой чтения уроков для людей без знания каких-либо азов языков программирования,я являюсь таким человеком.Сергей очень хороший преподаватель,изложенная информация хорошо воспринимается.

----------


## vollmond

Здравствуйте. Занимаюсь на курсах с октября. Имею опыт в программировании на С++ и PHP (гораздо больше на PHP). 
Курсы великолепны - мое субъективное мнение. Сергей объясняет так, что поймет каждый.




> Какая-то мутная контора, отзывы от людей с малым количеством сообщений, все как по шаблону написаны. Что-то здесь не так.


  По порядку
1. Вот мой аккаунт, не первой свежести, но сообщений мало. Не люблю я vBulletin как движок для форума и все тут, субъективное, вкусы у всех разные (как говорится: "Насильно мил не будешь" ). Захожу на форум когда ну что-то оооочень понадобится здесь и то в большенстве случав не логинясь, т.к. читать захожу.
2. А что мутного то? Не первый месяц курсы существуют и что они кого-то нагрели на деньги? Или вместо обещанного прислали брошурку на 4 страницы "фром джава виз лав"? Так я не видел на форуме 100500 обиженых и недовольных курсами, а то, что не пишут здесь поэмы - так ребята делом заняты: после курсов в конторах бабло косят, а не на форумах о смысле бытия рассуждают.

Если по делу: то у Сергея довольно таки интересная метода (не имею понятия авторская или нет) подачи материала и хорошо проработанные ДЗ. Понятное дело, что он особо не хочет раскрывать все карты тем, кто еще студентами не является (конкуренция - страшное дело). По собственному опыту скажу, что какими бы классными не были курсы, если не выполнять все академические задания и не прорабатывать их тщательно, то толку мало. Будет, но мало. Я помимо курсов еще и книгу по джаве Шилдта штудирую.

В любом случае каждый вибирает сам. Я свой выбор сделал и не жалею.

----------


## Алекс_е30

Уважаемый test75,я вам написал в личку по поводу курсов,но ответа так и не получил,может можно ваши контактные данные?

----------


## Riviera

Написала в личку насчет дистанционного обучения. Очень жду ответ и надеюсь учиться.

----------


## имофеич

> Уважаемый test75,я вам написал в личку по поводу курсов,но ответа так и не получил,может можно ваши контактные данные?


 уважаемый, вы тему внимательно читали? повезет закончить эти "курсы" не поленитесь оставить здесь свой отзыв please)

----------


## test75

> Уважаемый test75,я вам написал в личку по поводу курсов,но ответа так и не получил,может можно ваши контактные данные?


 Ответ был выслан 12.03.2015 в 3 часа.

----------


## JIuMoH4uK

> Здравствуйте, Сергей! Подскажите насчет курсов, как проходят, сколько стоят, сколько идут, занятий в неделю или часов? Благодарю.


 Тоже интересует эта информация. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## D82

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Возможно ли посещение пробного занятия, чтобы определить для себя, подходят ли Ваши курсы? Спасибо!

----------


## test75

Ответил в личку.

----------


## yasha

> Здравствуйте, Сергей! Возможно ли посещение пробного занятия, чтобы определить для себя, подходят ли Ваши курсы? Спасибо!


 эти же вопросы плюс цена. Спасибо жду ответа

----------


## test75

Можно писать в личку.

----------


## Сфера

Добрый день!
Я занималась на курсах Джава (онлайн). Около месяца назад закончила обучение. С января работаю в ИТ компании в Польше. Хочу сказать огромное спасибо Сергею, за то что помог реализовать мне мою мечту! Его курс тщательно продуман, и освещает не только основные темы, но и распостраненные подводные камни. 
Домашние задания, это не отдельные мелкие задания, а целый проект, над которым вы работаете на протяжении курса, шаг за шагом наращивая функционал. Я удивлена, откуда у Вас столько терпения так тщательно делать код ревъю домашних заданий, направлять, давать подсказки. И что не мало важно, для меня, он вдохновляет, направляет. Это идеальный наставник, требовательный к результату, но в то же время толерантный и постоянно вдохновляющий. Я уверена, что наличие такого учителя + ваша настойчивость обязательно приведут вас к желанному и долгожданному результату! 
Сергею еще раз огромное спасибо! И так как Вы практикующий программист, желаю Вам творческих и карьерных успехов!

----------


## Сфера

> уважаемый, вы тему внимательно читали? повезет закончить эти "курсы" не поленитесь оставить здесь свой отзыв please)


 Не понимаю, чего Вы панику поднимаете? Оплата помесячная, в любой момент, если не нравится результат, можно отказаться, есть пробные бесплатные занятия. 
Это не кот в мешке, не вижу никаких рисков для ученика.

----------


## pritty girl 23

> Добрый день!
> Я занималась на курсах Джава (онлайн). Около месяца назад закончила обучение. С января работаю в ИТ компании в Польше. !


 подскажите а вы с каким багажом знаний (какие языки и приложения) начали эти курсы? какое направление джава учили на этих курсах и какое время это заняло?

----------


## andruha1981

Очень рекомендую эти курсы. Начал по ним обучаться, но пока забросил так как и так работаю в крупной аутсорсинговой конторе автоматизатором. Да, автор курсов пишет все в ЛС и не ведет такую же рекламную компанию, как другие курсы, но все равно это ОЧЕНЬ стоящие курсы. Пустое нытье, что мол им не написали, или что непонятная контора, предлагаю ИГНОРИТЬ. Автор курсов - вполне адекватный человек, он очень хорошо все объясняет.

----------


## Сфера

> подскажите а вы с каким багажом знаний (какие языки и приложения) начали эти курсы? какое направление джава учили на этих курсах и какое время это заняло?


 Где-то за год-полтора до этого курса пыталась изучать С++ в шаге, но багажом знаний это не могу назвать. Скажем так, некоторое представление было. По сути, где-то с четвертого-пятого урока, для меня уже было все новым 

Изучали Java SE: Стандартные основы Джавы (и ООП), наследование, GUI Swing, работу с файлами, абстрактное программирование, многопотоковость, БД.
Разбирали глубоко, тут все не опишешь.

Заняло у меня где-то год. Я довольна. 
(До этого пробовала заниматься в шаге - ходила чуть больше года на полустационар, узнавала еще про Хилель, но в итоге выбрала этот курс)

----------


## pritty girl 23

> Изучали Java SE: Стандартные основы Джавы (и ООП), наследование, GUI Swing, работу с файлами, абстрактное программирование, многопотоковость, БД.
> Разбирали глубоко, тут все не опишешь.


 спасибо за ответ! подскажите вот на сегодняшний день JAVA SE судя по вакансиям очень слабо востребована, все ищут JAVA EE, да и с опытом уже не менее года, т.к. порог входа в этот язык довольно высокий. Вы сейчас в Польше работаете именно в SE? В Украине не нашли возможности?

----------


## andruha1981

JAVA SE - это база, без которой не осилить JAVA EE. На голой JAVA SE сейчас, наверно, никто не пишет, все используют фреймворки. Вот эти курсы из топика как раз дают хорошую базу. Насчет года опыта, можно пойти интерном. Для этого можно быть студентом вообще без опыта. Да, в таком случае очень строгий отбор и Java Core надо знать глубоко, но оно того стоит. В Датаарт можно или сразу пойти на интервью на интерна, или проявить себя в ИТ школе (много хороших программистов и тестировщиков туда попали как раз после ИТ школы и практики). Вроде Сигма когда-то набирала интернов, но тоже надо знать теорию Java Core и, например, понимать алгоритмы.

----------


## Кост

Добрый день, всем заинтересованным лицам!
Занимаюсь на курсах у Сергея с марта месяца этого года, сразу скажу, что до того как пошел на курсы, не знал ничего из программирования, вообще. Вначале все делалось машинально, но со временем все складывается в единую картинку, даже то, что на первый порах казалось не понятным и не нужным. Курс выстроен, как я считаю, правильно - прохождение разных тем с постепенным углублением в их изучение, но делается это "волнообразно", возвращаясь к ранее пройденным темам (переменные, массивы, чтение из файлов, обработки строк, графический интерфейс и т.д.) , что дает возможность усвоится информации пройденной ранее, а так же не забыть, что было пройдено. Отдельно хочется отметить контроль и помощь в решении домашних заданий, много практики - это большой плюс, особенно для тех, кто ранее не программировал. Так же стоит отметить, что на занятиях много внимания уделяется разбору подводных камней, до которых самому дойти, особенно не имея практики, будет действительно проблематично.
Еще раз хочу сказать спасибо Сергею, за увлекательный курс и манеру преподавания.

----------


## rlb

Зачем вам эти курсы? Вы знаете как сейчас с трудоустройством Джунов по джаве в Одессе, даже если вы заявите что вы Сеньйор :smileflag:  и знаете Свинг  :smileflag:  в совершенстве  :smileflag:  ?

----------


## <VAO>

Всем привет!
Я тоже занимаюсь на этих курсах, с марта. База, с которой я начал - С++ в объемах учебного курса ВУЗа и несколько попыток изучить Java самостоятельно. Очень нравится методика преподавания Сергея, а именно: возврат к пройденной теме через какое-то время (как показывает практика - не зря, т.к. материал забывается). Еще один плюс - это ПРАКТИКА. Практики очень много, и все задания тщательно продуманы. А самое главное - каждое задание проверяется индивидуально.

----------


## <VAO>

> Зачем вам эти курсы? Вы знаете как сейчас с трудоустройством Джунов по джаве в Одессе, даже если вы заявите что вы Сеньйор и знаете Свинг  в совершенстве  ?


 спасибо, что переживаешь за нас  :smileflag:

----------


## rlb

> спасибо, что переживаешь за нас


 Где я это сказал? просто интересно ЗАЧЕМ ??? Java ??? Сейчас??? В Одессе??? Почему не Питон не PHP не Javascript???  Может я чего-то не знаю... Тем более, что я создал эту тему - иначе давно бы отписался... Без ответа на этот вопрос - любой отзыв бессмысленен... Очень нравиться по сравнению с чем? Практики много по сравнению с чем? Много это сколько?

----------


## <VAO>

> интересно ЗАЧЕМ ??? Java ??? Сейчас??? В Одессе???


 На Одессе свет клином сошелся??? Может я чего-то не знаю...



> Тем более, что я создал эту тему - иначе давно бы отписался... Без ответа на этот вопрос - любой отзыв бессмысленен...


 В начальном вопросе темы была просьба именно дать отзыв/оценить курсы, вопрос "зачем вы туда пошли" не ставился. Просить оставить отзыв и заявить, что "ваши отзывы бессмысленны" - ну ок...



> Очень нравиться по сравнению с чем?


 Чем мне нравится методика преподавания я, кажется, написал выше.



> Много это сколько?


 Ну например, задания к некоторым лекциям могут отбирать до 2-х дней времени. К примеру, лекция - 2 часа, задание делается 2 дня. Как ты считаешь, достаточно много??

----------


## ira96

Я тоже хожу на эти курсы, занимаюсь у Сергея, параллельно посещаю пары в универе, хочу стать программистом. Дополнительно читаю литературу по программированию на английском языке. Очень продуктивно) Меня уже даже взяли стажером в одну IT-компанию))) Кстати, хочу всем посоветовать классный книжный интернет-магазин, в котором офигенные книги по программированию на англ языке - есть из чего выбрать! Я там же и заказывала http://www.bookzone.com.ua/books/english/ . Удачи всем нам, начинающим программистам)))

----------


## al72

> Где я это сказал? просто интересно ЗАЧЕМ ??? Java ??? Сейчас??? В Одессе??? Почему не Питон не PHP не Javascript???


 Ну вот Неткрекер месяц назад  набирал людей на стажировку - Джава Кор , ООП надо было знать помимо всего прочего. Та как ни крути не верти, а все равно упираешься в Джава-технологии. 
Ну и  сейчас Айти область настолько широка, что знать все технологии невозможно да и не нужно. Из перечисленных Вами технологий/языков/подходов  : Питон - новый, еще не получил широкого применения и неизвестно получит ли, ПХП - старый, скриптовый, медленный, больше для ВЭБ программинга. Джава-скрипт (не путать с Джавой, т.к. это как бы узкий особый раздел Джава-технологий, но не языка Джава) - менее универсальный даже чем ПХП.

  Вероятно Джава технология программирования наверное самая на сегодня популярная и универсальная, и для деск-топов, и для сетей,и для серверов, и для сайтов. Ну и подходы и сетевые и в ГУИ более универсальные,перспективные, новые (ГУИшные подходы везде практически одинаковы). Много фреймворков джавовских - выбор огромный. Ну конечно можно начать и с чего то другого,но наверно лучше начать с чего-то более универсального, чем с менее универсального.

Ну и по поводу Одессы - а кто собсно требует ограничиваться Одессой и даже Украиной? Многие фирмы/программисты переезжают сейчас , кто в Китай, кто в ЕС, кто в Россию. Вон ДатаАрт в Польше обосновалась.  Никсы и 908 думают переезжать. Наезды новой власти  на Люксофт, Никсы, 908 этому весьма способствуют. 
Да и фри-ланс никто не отменял, начинающие могут хоть курсовиками подрабатывать. Сервлеты не дешево стоят. За простой сервлет в пару страниц кода фрилансеры просят пару сотен долларов.

Говорят, что и в Андроид программинг влиться через Джаву легче, т.к принципы схожие, что в ГУИ, что в сетевом программировании.
Ну в общем как то так. Может меня кто поправит, но в основном-то я описала общепринятые вещи.

----------


## Alex-80

> Джава-скрипт (не путать с Джавой, т.к. это как бы узкий особый раздел Джава-технологий, но не языка Джава) - менее универсальный даже чем ПХП.


 не согласен с вами - сейчас он очень как раз популярен и можно его использовать не только на фронтенде, но и на серверной части,  грубо говоря вместо пхп или джавы.
Влезть новичку в Украине, а особенно в Одессе, хоть бы в джава трейни нереально сейчас!  Сотни новичков, осознавших что они "джава-программисты" с значками долларов в глазах, убили всякое желание у фирм брать новичков к себе. Разве что вам повезет и вы докажите что вы мега! Поработаете бесплатно получая опыт... Но опять же: надо потратить минимум пол года чтоб знать хорошо основы, потом еще столько же на поиски и изучение доп материала, а жить всё время на что? Наверно разве что молодые студенты, живущие на шее у родителей, могут такое позволить. Да и следя за зп последний год сильно упали стартовые зп для новичков во многих направлениях, а всё почему? сильно много желающих появилось сейчас покорять айти сферу! Думаю должно пройти пару лет чтоб отсеялись гонщики за прибылью и остались любители своего дела.

п.с. что то много положительных отзывов тут от вновь созданных эккаунтов.....настораживает...

----------


## KeeperDimon

> Ну и  сейчас Айти область настолько широка, что знать все технологии невозможно да и не нужно. Из перечисленных Вами технологий/языков/подходов  : Питон - новый, еще не получил широкого применения и неизвестно получит ли,


  OMFG! Питону скоро четверть века  :smileflag:  Он даже старше Java. Молодёжь...




> ПХП - старый, скриптовый, медленный, больше для ВЭБ программинга.


   PHP это классика server-side и со скоростью там всё нормально. Ну и что, что скриптовый всё что вы перечислили изначально интерпретируемые языки. Конечно можно сделать бинарник и из java и из python, но это изврат.




> Джава-скрипт (не путать с Джавой, т.к. это как бы узкий особый раздел Джава-технологий, но не языка Джава) - менее универсальный даже чем ПХП.


 JavaScript никакого отношения к Java-технологиям не имеет, окромя общего корня, навязанного маркетологами на раннем этапе, чтобы лучше продвигался. Ах да, ещё оператор new есть...




> Вероятно Джава технология программирования наверное самая на сегодня популярная и универсальная, и для деск-топов, и для сетей,и для серверов, и для сайтов.


 Java практически не развивается, в её нише похоже, стагнация... Судя по рынку труда на java нужеы синьёры и энтерпрайз




> и по поводу Одессы - а кто собсно требует ограничиваться Одессой и даже Украиной?


 Бугага, три раза. Для джунов релокации не бывает. 




> и фри-ланс никто не отменял, начинающие могут хоть курсовиками подрабатывать.


 А Вы пробовали, перед тем как делать такие заявления?




> не дешево стоят. За простой сервлет в пару страниц кода фрилансеры просят пару сотен долларов.


 Человеку уровня джун, без истории выполненных проектов, никто не поручит "писать сервлеты" с 99% вероятность.ю. Более того, это вообще сейчас востребовано? Вот рынок труда кагбэ намекает, что не совсем, да и десктопная разработка почти не ведётся - всё уехало в web. Поэтому, имхо, перспективы java-джунов весьма неутешительны.




> , что и в Андроид программинг влиться через Джаву легче, т.к принципы схожие, что в ГУИ, что в сетевом программировании.


 Ну да, на android всё та же java, только фреймворк отличается, да и сама разработка под мобильные устройства - отдельная тема, со своей кучей нюансов, и сам язык уже не столь важен.

----------


## al72

> Бугага, три раза. Для джунов релокации не бывает.


 это вы погорячились  :smileflag:  - только в этой ветке есть люди , с реальными аккаунтами в ВК, начавшие в Польше., в частности в ДатаАрте. А я начала в России, в Питере, собсно откуда и пишу. Приехала в гости к родственникам, отдохнуть после обучения, решила пойти на собеседования здесь - получилось,ни с первого раза, но получилось.




> А Вы пробовали, перед тем как делать такие заявления?


 естесно. это хорошая практика, пусть не пром.внедрение, но уверенность дает. Сейчас у меня работа, я этим уже не занимаюсь, но мой брат , он пока еще студентит в Одессе - он этим занимается, в основном для росс. студентов,т.к. украинские менее  платежеспособны. И кстати многие клиенты могут дать пароли от закрытых ресурсов своего ВУЗа - и там попадаются полезные методички, в которых коротко и понятно выдается полезная инфа,. В этом смысле очень полезны вузы Харькова и Питера.




> Человеку уровня джун, без истории выполненных проектов, никто не поручит "писать сервлеты" с 99% вероятность.ю.


 речь была о фрилансе - там подход более упрощенный - сделал - получил денежку и отзыв. Не сделал - получил отрицательный отзыв. Конечно на фриланс-имидж тоже нужно время, но это удобный вариант для начинающих и тех, кто имеет пока другую работу и постепенно копит скил-проекты. И справедливо - хочешь влезть на хорошую зарплату - учись и трудись. Если б все было легко - все бы  стали Итшниками.




> Более того, это вообще сейчас востребовано? Вот рынок труда кагбэ намекает, что не совсем, да и десктопная разработка почти не ведётся - всё уехало в web.


 да тут уже  Андроид начал разростаться. Появились  смартфоны с 4Г оперативы и 4Г инетом - это уже не тормоза,это уже техника. Я вот начала Андроид смотреть, так по интерфейсу это тот же Swing - те же компоненты , лисенеры, обработчики. Все что не сетевое - практически тот же десктоп.
А все что сетевое - практически те же сервлеты, и  хмл.
Понятно, что  это не одно и то же, но все преподы Андроида требуют для начала курса Джаву, ООП уже знать. 
И  изучать новую область намного легче, когда половина ее тебе знакома.


А, да,  :smileflag:  а вы были правы -  Питон таки  как бы не моложе Джавы, а старше. 
Но там речь шла о спросе на языки и технологии - все-таки спрос на Джаву по объявлениям на порядок выше Питона.

----------


## rlb

al72
Могу предположить  (судя по прыжкам с темы на тему в ваших постах ) что вы сейчас работаете мануальным тестером?  ( ну просто работа такая требует быстроты и переключаемости). Серьезно интересно.

----------


## test75

> Где я это сказал? просто интересно ЗАЧЕМ ??? Java ??? Сейчас??? В Одессе??? Почему не Питон не PHP не Javascript???  Может я чего-то не знаю... Тем более, что я создал эту тему - иначе давно бы отписался... Без ответа на этот вопрос - любой отзыв бессмысленен... Очень нравиться по сравнению с чем? Практики много по сравнению с чем? Много это сколько?


 Я полностью согласен с Вами - ограничиваться только Джавой нецелесообразно. На сегодня начинающий программист будет иметь больше шансов  если будет владеть определенным стеком (т.е. совокупностью) технологий.
НО Джава и ООП - база для большинства технологий. И это не только мое мнение.Это все еще традиционная точка зрения. - на собеседованиях это нужно. Даже  например в интернатуру  Люксофта, Неткрекера или ДатаАрта без знаний Джавы и ООП даже соваться не имеет смысла. В Неткреке у интернов требуют создавать  БД не с помощью хайбернейта, а в ручную  - делается это не ради развлечения. Курс тестирования без Джава-подобного  программирования тоже не обходится (я имею в виду авто-тестирование, ручное тестирование - это вообще не профессия имхо )
    Или к примеру программирование под Андроид -  в любом курсе собственно Андроида НЕ объясняются темы ООП и Джава-кор, там и без того есть что изучать. В лучшем случае, если курс комплексный и для новичков  - то курс Джавы просто входит в начало курса Андроида.
   Что собственно и я делаю в своем новом курсе - программирования для Андроид-смартфонов  - все равно без объяснения ООП и основ Джавы я не смогу показать людям простоту и красоту джавовских  Андроид-решений.

----------


## rlb

> Я полностью согласен с Вами - ограничиваться только Джавой нецелесообразно. На сегодня начинающий программист будет иметь больше шансов  если будет владеть определенным стеком (т.е. совокупностью) технологий.
> НО Джава и ООП - база для большинства технологий. И это не только мое мнение.Это все еще традиционная точка зрения. - на собеседованиях это нужно. Даже  например в интернатуру  Люксофта, Неткрекера или ДатаАрта без знаний Джавы и ООП даже соваться не имеет смысла. В Неткреке у интернов требуют создавать  БД не с помощью хайбернейта, а в ручную  - делается это не ради развлечения. Курс тестирования без Джава-подобного  программирования тоже не обходится (я имею в виду авто-тестирование, ручное тестирование - это вообще не профессия имхо )
>     Или к примеру программирование под Андроид -  в любом курсе собственно Андроида НЕ объясняются темы ООП и Джава-кор, там и без того есть что изучать. В лучшем случае, если курс комплексный и для новичков  - то курс Джавы просто входит в начало курса Андроида.
>    Что собственно и я делаю в своем новом курсе - программирования для Андроид-смартфонов  - все равно без объяснения ООП и основ Джавы я не смогу показать людям простоту и красоту джавовских  Андроид-решений.


 Кхм... Я раньше как-то вас не особо критиковал - т.к. цены у вас БЫЛИ более-менее адекватные, и стиль изложения для новичков совсем (я к примеру такого уровня изложения не уверен что знаю - даже у Ткача и Файна (ну может у Файна разве что - как то не смотрел его детально) не для совсем начинающих - а у вас есть для совсем начинающих насколько я знаю,  это был вариант попробовать себя в программировании - и получить начальный пинок... Но 2000грн в МЕСЯЦ (правильно? - а потом еще дороже, а сколько курс вы планируете всего в месяцах?), за андроид который я подозреваю не будет сильно лучше того-же стартандроида ... Ну конечно пинки, это да, дорогая штука... но ИМХО перебор... Вы бы как-то обосновали бы что-ли... А в общем пофиг ... Творите, что хотите... То что вы выше написали комментировать просто не буду,мне-то зачем?, просто скопировал в это сообщение, чтоб не потерлось....

----------


## test75

> Кхм... Я раньше как-то вас не особо критиковал ... Вы бы как-то обосновали бы что-ли... А в общем пофиг ... Творите, что хотите... То что вы выше написали комментировать просто не буду,мне-то зачем?, просто скопировал в это сообщение, чтоб не потерлось....


 Не, ну творить, что хочу я никогда не хотел. Клиента надо уважать, даже если он салага (временно салага  :smileflag:  ) - т.к. он платит свои кровные деньги и стоит уважения хотя бы потому. что хочет чего то добиться и готов на это тратиться и силами , и временем, и деньгами. 

Но цена курса  не дорогая. Проверка домашних заданий - достаточно муторная вещь. Помимо самой проверки надо написать варианты решения, для каждого отдельно нужны свои рекомендации по превращению говно-кода в приемлемый код. Это занимает время. Это стоит больше чем лекции, т.к. проверка заданий всей группы в 5 человек занимает больше времени,чем лекция. Поэтому цена лекций за месяц  собсно гривен 500 с человека - за 24 лекционных часа в месяц не так много (8 занятий в месяц по 3 часа). + листинги исходников,+видео + ДЗ, + проверка Дзаданий - вот так вот и набегает.

----------


## petrovich007

Доброго времени суток, форумчане!
Хочу пару лесных( но правдивых!!!) слов написать на счёт курсов по Java Core, проводимых Сергеем.  Java - это первый язык программирования,  с которым познакомился. Попытки самостоятельно разобраться не увенчались успехом, но курсы Сергея настроили мозг на нужную волну - объяснения доходчивые, на простом русском, домашки подобраны профессионально и методически правильно (с  точки зрения методики преподавания). Уже после первых 3-х месяцев успешно прошёл конкурс на стажировку,  где требовались теоретические основы Java и хоть какая-то практика.  После окончания курсов (и параллельного изучения SQL ) через пару месяцев работа таки меня нашла!!! И это не смотря на жёсткую конкуренцию и требования уровня сеньёра (или мидла , в крайнем случае).  И затраты на курсы оправдали себя.
 Но на этом не собираюсь останавливаться, жду от Вас, Сергей, новых курсов. Если не ошибаюсь, скоро запускается курс по Android.

----------


## rlb

> Уже после первых 3-х месяцев успешно прошёл конкурс на стажировку,  где требовались теоретические основы Java и хоть какая-то практика.  После окончания курсов (и параллельного изучения SQL ) через пару месяцев работа таки меня нашла!!!


 Это о какой компании речь? Можно ссылку на Вас на DOU или в linkedin?

----------


## petrovich007

Уточняю - это была 6-месячная стажировка+уч.курсы, после которой брали в штат.

----------


## rlb

> Уточняю - это была 6-месячная стажировка+уч.курсы, после которой брали в штат.


 Похоже на Неткрекер , вроде больше нигде шесть месяцев не стажируют + курсы... Большинство компаний сократило до трех... Учитывая что в мае вы еще искали работу - а в мае все выпусники неткрекера уже знали взяли их или нет - то либо не неткрекер либо не Одесса , либо я чего-то не знаю (можете мне в личку написать плз?) - либо опять одно из двух

----------


## EcoBoost

Всем привет, хочу и я оставить свой отзыв по поводу данных курсов. Когда у меня стал вопрос выбора курсов я на форуме создал тему с просьбой посоветовать хорошие курсы. Т.к. особых альтернатив курсам ШАГ я не видел. И слава богу, добрые люди обратили мое внимание на эти курсы. От людей которые таки пошли в ШАГ слышал очень не однозначные отзывы, но сейчас не об этом.
1) ОЧЕНЬ доступное изложение учебного материала, понятно все. Причем иногда на лекции даже бывает мысли, "так это уже 2 раза объясняли, зачем еще раз так пережевывать", а нет, когда начинаешь делать ДЗ понимаешь что не просто так одни и те же моменты повторяют по несколько раз. Кроме всего, программа идет не тупо как по книге, где описан правильный код, а специально создаются ошибки, где ТЫ объясняешь что не правильно сделано и как надо правильно. Так же есть очень прикольная практика соперничества в группе, а точнее поощрение за первый правильный ответ или первый кто сдаст ДЗ и т.д. и дело даже не в поощрении, а в спортивном интересе, очень грамотный подход.
2) График подойдет любому, я работая на основной работе без проблем занимался. ДЗ проверяется быстро и есть индивидуальный подход, никто не даст тебе решение на блюдечке, но сделает все чтоб ты сам нашел верный ответ.
3) Стоимость более чем адекватная, я мониторил много курсов, цены неадекватные и обещают из тебя за 3-5 месяцев прям сделать Джуна с трудоустройством - как по мне это бред. Так же плюс в этих курсах, то что если ты можешь и хочешь идти впереди группы, то вперед, никто не мешает. Есть время и желание - вперед.
Да и просто человеческое отношение и приятное общение. 
Когда выбирал курсы, были сомнения на счет их качества и подхода в целом, рискнул и не жалею. По соотношению цена/качество наверное лучше в Одессе.
Занимаюсь седьмой месяц, на курсах по Java, дальше Андроид и трудоустройство. 
Вообщем мое заключение - курсы супер, Сергей профи с большим опытом, хорошая цена и график. Если будут вопросы, пишите, буду рад ответить.

----------


## Nimite

Плюсую одногруппнику выше =)
Упор идёт на практику, разнообразие задач, возможные ошибки при их решении. Как результат - перестаёшь бояться кода, и очень крепко вбиваются в голову основы, можно не бояться, что ты что-то забудешь при изучении EE or ME стэка. Поэтому, если не расслабляться, делать все домашние задания, то эти курсы - очень хороший старт.

----------


## odissey777

Всем привет! 
Хочу с радостью написать отзыв о курсах Java, которые ведёт Сергей! 
Я обучался на этих курсах в группе №6 , пришел нулем в программировании. На выходе смог самостоятельно написать на работе программу, которая уменьшила нагрузку (обезьянья работа) в 10 раз! Обалденное чувство! И все благодаря Сергею!А именно:
1. Грамотно построен сам курс (как бы по спиарли материал повторяется, что позволяет запомнить и углубится)
2. Лекции + видео по ним + ДЗ(оочень много практики)- чтобы хорошо бегать, нужно много бегать).
3. Цены лояльные
4. Качество вообще на высоте, материал постоянно усовершенствуется (знаю потому как в Одессе работает "сарафанное радио" и два моих друга после меня тоже на этих курсах обучались=довольны)
5. А главное как человек -Сергей очень порядочный и Человечный, приятно когда тебя учат такие люди! (А я повстречал разных у нас в Одессе).
Я по личным причинам сразу после курсов устроится прсто не мог, но когда смог - устроился быстро.
На собеседованиях чувствовал себя очень уверенно, т.к. в рамках курса Сергей нормально объясняет совпутствующие вещи. 
Рекомендую! Плюсую все плюсы этих курсов написанные выше! Сергею  желаю процветания, здоровья и энергии!)

----------


## andruha1981

> Java практически не развивается, в её нише похоже, стагнация... Судя по рынку труда на java нужеы синьёры и энтерпрайз


  Вообще-то и в 7, и в 8 джаве были очень крутые изменения. И в 9 намечаются. Я бы таких зеленых аффторов советчиков отправил на курсы вайтивайти, и не подпускал бы советовать в таких темах. Что касается уровня людей которые требуются, то периодически есть вакансии практикантов или джунов. Да их меньше, чем сеньоров в ентерпрайз, но они есть.

----------


## TrofiM

Добрый вечер!
Хотя мое обучение у Сергея еще не окончено, все равно, мне бы хотелось оставить промежуточный отзыв о данном Java-курсе. Мне есть с чем сравнивать - жизнь меня бросала из одного угла в другой, пока я не остановился на золотой середине. )
Начинал, как и многие, с самостоятельного обучения. Потом пошел на курсы. Пробовал заниматься с несколькими менторами, но все было не то. Я не привередливый, просто не хватало "того самого старого математика в школе", который так излагал и разжевывал материал, что и глиняный горшок бы понял) Тут с Сергеем мне и повезло.

Хотя у меня и были некоторые невостребованные знания по С++ еще с универа, я решил заниматься с самых основ.
Начал заниматься с лета 2017 года. Как раз в это время Сергей открыл виртуально-индивидуальный режим, который мне очень подошел. Очень часто, из-за работы, я могу от недели и больше пропускать занятия - за группой я бы не успевал.
Все очень просто:
1) Вы получаете материалы лекции по одной или нескольким темам - видео, документацию, исходники, дз. Смотрите, как разбирается та или иная тема/технология. Где используется, почему и т.д. - разбор идет до мелочей. А они важны! Это я окончательно осознал, дойдя до коллекций.
2) Выполняете дз. Заданий много - ответы на вопросы по теме, ответы на вопросы с западлом), легкие и сложные задачи как просто по теме так и по написанию своего проекта.
Да, параллельно с обучением вы пишете проект. И на нем оттачиваете все, что проходите. Совершенствуетесь вы - совершенствуется и проект.
3) Проверка дз, чему я до сих пор удивляюсь, происходит очень быстро. На вопросы Сергей отвечает быстро и понятно. Иногда, где можно и подумать , прямого ответа не дает ) Праздник, выходной, снегопад или что-то другое - всегда ответит, проверит или поможет.

По поводу цены. Вроде читал, что кто-то написал дороговато. Цена - адекватная, как за индивидуальные занятия. Практически равна тому, что просят курсы или остальные менторы. НО качество, качество и отношение то совсем другие. Как писал выше, у меня есть с чем сравнивать.

Сейчас одной Java Core для трудоустройства, конечно, не хватит. Поэтому я остальной материал + английский учу сам. Но без этих основ никуда.

В общем, как устроюсь, напишу еще одни отзыв) А если не устроюсь, то одно я знаю точно - я не напишу, что курсы - гамно. А напишу, что у меня не получилось, прости, бро. )

----------


## Stas

тема умерла?
ато никаких апдэйтов с 2018 года.
кто-то сейчас занимается на этих курсах?

----------

